

Costco CEO Leads the Cheapest, Happiest Company in the World - danso
http://www.businessweek.com/articles/2013-06-06/costco-ceo-craig-jelinek-leads-the-cheapest-happiest-company-in-the-world#p1

======
joonix
I wish there were more opportunities in the discount business because I love
these types of cultures and companies. Seems to be a saturated sector, though.

